# Started to build my Crypt Wall



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Now that I have access to foam one of the things I have always wanted to make was a facade for my garage door. I wanted to make it look like a crypt wall with tombs but was stuck figuring out how to attach it without drilling holes or any similar technique that would leave a permanent mark. I came up with an idea using magnets since my garage door is metal. I needed a way to make the magnets hold the foam and even though I bought some really powerful magnets (holds up to 100lbs) it wasnt strong enough to make a bond through even my 1/2 inch foam. So after some thinking I came up with a way to put the magnet through the foam and use clamping force to hold the foam in place. I created a simple candle holder and attached the magnet. I spaced it out with washers so that it sits flush with the foam on the back side. On the front the wood I used holds the foam fast in place once the magnet catches the metal door. I cut a hole the size of the magnet in the middle of the foam for the magnet to sit in. I wanted to build one panel this weekend to see if I need a magnet at the top as well. I was afraid the foam would want to bend down but it didnt. I left plenty of room at the top in case I need to do a similar magnetic hold there as well. If I do I will use a skull mounted to a flat piece of wood and do the same thing.

Anyway here is a quick idea of what I am doing, of course I am going to add numerous details to the crypt markers, names, and even some fancy corner details using a stencil I got from the arts and crafts store. I am also going to add a few more details, one will have a crack with a skeleton arm sticking out of it, and one will be cracked open showing glowing eyes in the darkness of the interior of it. I just wanted to make a proof of concept kind of setup to see if my idea would work and it did so Im happy. Once I build the other panels and add details to them I will post more pics and a video even.




























you can see how I spaced the magnet away from the wood so that it would lay flush with the back of the panel and get the most surface area with the metal door as it could get.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Proof of concept looks to be a success. As you further detail the panels, you may find that you are going to need more magnets, but using that same concept, it looks like you could hide them anywhere. Very nicely done.

Don't forget to unplug your garage door opener.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll be curious to know how this works out for you in windy conditions. Magnets are great, but they*are kind of an all or nothing deal. They lose a majority or their holding power just being pulled a short distance away from the metal surface.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the magnet concept. More magnets might be needed though. I've always wanted to do a facade on my garage. Great idea!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

These magnets are rated to have a pulling power of 100lbs they are made for recovering metal objects in industry settings. I made the mistake of putting one of them on the door with nothing attached........it took me 15 minutes and a long list of curse words to get the darn thing back off. Im not too worried that they wont hold I am however worried that the tops might sag with nothing up top to hold them. However I plan to only put this up on the big night itself (i kinda need to get and out of the garage everyday) so hopefully it wont be a problem. 

The more I do think about it though the more I realize I will have a lot of unused space between the panels and between the tombs. I would like to put columns in between them with additional magnets installed but Im not sure what I could use for columns. The facade is 7 feet tall I wouldnt mind building columns but I need to see what materials I can find first.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Just a thought,you can use the big magnets like you did and imbed smaller magnets in the back with epoxy as extra support


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazedHaunter said:


> Just a thought,you can use the big magnets like you did and imbed smaller magnets in the back with epoxy as extra support


Gluing magnets to the foam was my original thought but I was worried I would have a hard time taking the panels down without breaking them since the magnets would be on the rear where I can't reach them. I might include a small pull string that passes through to allow me to pull them off


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A work in progress, but you seem to be on the right track. Experiment with one panel first so you dont waste time and money. This is going to look amazing. Keep us posted.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Had some time this past weekend to build a second one, hopefully in the next few months I can build the other two and start the detail work for each of the tombs


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am guessing the people next door are use to you doing stuff like this.

"Soooo, your remodeling your garage into a room". "Nope, I'm building a crypt" 
"Ooooooo ok," "See Helen, I told you, this guy has lost it"


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Bigant!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That is looking great. The fact that it is being held up by magnets is an awesome solution for those of us with metal garage doors. By the way where did you get your magnets from, they seem to be just the right ones for this project.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic idea... and looks great!! 
btw- your little girl is adorable.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great idea with the magnets! Progress is looking great!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! As for which magnets I am using its these

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200328225_200328225

I need to run over there and buy two more for the other panels eventually!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe you can have you garage door open part of the way and have a zombie jump out one of the bottom tombs.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

haha pretty awesome


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Did some more work over the weekend! I will hopefully finish it up in the next few weeks and will get a video of it when I'm all done!



















you can see more pics on my blog http://eerieacrescemetery.com/2013/06/03/almost-done-with-my-crypt-wall/


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice,


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Good job honey!!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

mys197gt said:


> Good job honey!!!


Thanks!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Need an opinion I wanted to add glowing red eyes to one of the crypts and added a broken piece. The area exposed by the broken piece will be painted all black to give the illusion yo are looking into the dark crypt where a set of red eyes will be staring back at you(the eyes actually light up and glow). What do you guys think? yeah or nah I can easily put the piece back and just have it appear to be cracked but not missing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it should work. Can you get a night shot (or darkened room) of it to see the effect?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I will try to paint it all up this weekend if I get time and take a video of it


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

This is a great idea. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------

